

The Muse (YC W12) Raises Additional $1M from Alexis Ohanian, Tyra Banks and more - acav
http://techcrunch.com/2014/02/04/tyra-banks-and-more-put-a-million-in-the-muse/

======
kn0thing
Finally I get to share a headline with Tyra Banks.

~~~
KMinshew
That's really why we did it in the first place

~~~
kn0thing
Thank you.

------
zmitri
They've done some cool open source stuff with Tornado too, very awesome.

This project looks pretty smart as well:
[https://github.com/dailymuse/catnap](https://github.com/dailymuse/catnap)

------
wil421
Interesting I hope you continue to keep high quality companies on your site.
Recently I graduated from college and it was hard to discern which companies
were actually good companies to work for and which ones were sketchy
companies.

Its really nice being able to see the place and people you will be working
with. If I am on the job market again I'm going to check out the muse.

------
iterable
Congrats guys this is awesome. Huge market opportunity. It is ridiculous how
hard the job search still remains.

------
SandersAK
Definitely one of the realest teams out there. Amazing how much people
underrate them. Congrats.

------
fourstar
Aka "What Color Is Your Parachute" turned into a website. Could be
interesting.

~~~
KMinshew
Thanks - I actually, embarrassingly, have not read the book (I should not
admit this in public) but it sounds very much up our alley. That said, you can
do so much more digitally than you can in print, especially for people who
might be exploring careers in so many different ways and from so many
different starting points. Shoot me over ideas any time :)

------
colevscode
The most inspiring job website I've seen. Makes working a 9/5 look pretty fun!

------
laurenkay
Congrats Kathryn & co! Looking forward to seeing what you do next.

------
jordo37
Congrats to the Muse team!

